# anise extract



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

I once worked with a pastry cook whose father was a chemist for a food company. Her family recipe for biscotti had anise extract, and it was great. I was wondering, 1) Does anybody know where I can get it?
2) What would be the conversion for ground anise seed?
Thanks in advance

------------------
M.W.H.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Try any baking purveyer or restaurant purveyer. Also look up Virginia Dare, they have a dot com and extensive list of extracts.
for each teaspoon of extract, use a tablespoon of ground spice.

I use a formula with three tablespoons of anise seed.









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 28, 2000).]

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 28, 2000).]


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

I would think you could experiment with making your own extract. Anise is very aromatic and would be easy to do.

You can steep star anise in oil or make a simple syrup with it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Steep anise in vodka for a few months, voila. 
You can also add sugar syrup to the above and make anisette.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

How to make your own extracts:








http://www.lusionspub.com/ingredit.html

To Buy:
http://www.thespicehouse.com/pureaniseextract.htm 
http://st4.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch...nise%20extract 
http://shop.go.com/search_res.html?q...d=13504&col=EC


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Source for Virginia Dare re: m brown

http://www.virginiadare.com/


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Make your own it's cheaper and better!


----------

